# Bought too much dried pineapple, now what?



## MostlyWater (Sep 4, 2008)

Some are going into cookies for the weekend, but i know I'll have mad leftovers...


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2008)

How about trail mix? Put it in your cereal. Sprinkle on ice cream. 

No need to rush to use it up. It next to forever.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 4, 2008)

you can make a pineapple simple syrup.

what you coudl put that in is endless.


----------



## Mama (Sep 4, 2008)

My Mama used to make some awesome pineapple preserves.


----------



## jkath (Sep 4, 2008)

Pound some chicken breasts till they're about ¼" thick.
Then in a small bowl, mix together 1 part melted butter, to about 4 parts softened cream cheese & throw in some dried pineapples (chopped fine). 
Spoon about 1½ Tbsp. of the mixture in a line, along the top of the chicken breast. Roll toward you, tucking in the ends. close with a wooden toothpick.
Do with each chicken breast. Lay them, toothpick-side-down in a baking dish that has been oiled well and bake at 350 till golden and juices run clear.
Serve over rice that has chopped scallions on top.

Oh, and while the chicken is cooking, you could make a sauce like this:
Melt butter in a small pan, add flour and cook till thick and then add lemon zest from a whole lemon. Turn heat down and add cream and cook till sauce looks done. Drizzle that over your completed dish.


----------



## blissful (Sep 5, 2008)

Blend some into smoothies for sweetness and flavor. 
Process in the food processor with apples or pears and then dehydrate on plastic wrap into a fruit leather for snacking.
Great addition to granola.
Good luck.


----------



## HushBull (Sep 24, 2008)

They would work for a lot of applications, sweet and savory.
Though if you don't want to eat pineapple till forever, you could crush it add a little extra juice, orange... even pomegranate, then put into some sort of mold for sicles.
Or, blend and combine with simple syrup then follow the rest of the granita making steps (freeze and rake)
It's great with most any meat too.
Be fun, try making an interesting soup and serve it with a hearty salad that has bleu cheese and beef/chicken.

Wear it as a hat, that's all I got.

*Darn, didn't see the dried part.

Hehe...


----------

